# Random Rant



## CellyCell (Aug 23, 2008)

I was going to take a shower 20 minutes ago when my dad came out of no where and used it. So in the meantime I was browsing on here and thinking about where my hand scrub was at... since I just bought it and we just unpacked from LA, so I dunno if anyone had realized it was mine when we were in LA and think it was theirs (aka my dad) .

I'm semi/sorta/a lot possessive about my things and who uses them, right?

Especially them being stuff you use on your own body. Like I get disgusted if someone accidentally uses my toothbrush or we wash our body with the same loofah. That's just rank.

So when I got up to look for the scrub and take a shower, he's done with the bathroom and left the most delicious smell ever




...not.

Ugh, RIGHT before I go into the shower!

And what's worst is the scrub _WAS_ in his bathroom and I'm like yelling at my mom... "MAAA. I USE THIS FOR MY FACE!!! I SEE PUBES! What The HELL!"

And my sister and her just laugh. I see the old man smiling before he leaves.

And I just took a shower with his rotten left-behind smell. Gross, man.

He has his own private bathroom down the hall, I don't see why going caca before I shower was necessary.

Lmao.

Typical day for me. Geez.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry! I'm definitely with you on being possessive about my things. I cant stand when people use my things, I don't buy it for them! I had this problem with my bf's old roommate after I moved in, he was constantly using my shaver and toothpaste and all kinds of things so I had to start hiding them. Maybe start hiding your things too?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 23, 2008)

Ughh lol

Maybe it's a guy thing? My dad is the worst person to have to share a bathroom with EVER. I can't leave my shampoo lying around 'cos he'll use it and I'm like "Uhh why use my shampoo? YOU HAVE NO HAIR!!!"

He hogs the bathroom when I have to use it before I go to college and I'll be in the bathroom for a while in the shower or brushing my teeth or whatever and he'll knock on the door and say "What's taking you so long?"

Arghhhhhhhh it's none of his buisness and if he doesn't need the bathroom he shouldn't knock!!

Once he used my shampoo but it was special red hair shampoo and it turned his scalp red. It was so funny





I'm possessive over my stuff too. Not like in a mineeee allll mineeee way lol If you asked me if you could use my phone or whatever I'd say sure but it's the fact it's personal stuff and I get freaked out about hygene and stuff lol


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL Celly,

i didnt like it if my dad or my sister used my stuff before, i didnt care so much about my mom cause, in the end she was the one taking care of a lot of stuff around the house along with my son, so no complaints. But yeah, them getting into the bathroom when you're going there to take a shower or in my case to do my MU and leave that rotten smell behind is just not amusing, --air freshner time-- *pshhhhhhhttt*

Jeez, better hide your stuff or something so they dont touch it? What is your dad doing with your stuff anyways? haha.


----------



## Harlot (Aug 23, 2008)

Dude, totally. Unless I put it on myself on you or I _see_ you putting it on (like makeup and such) dont use my stuff man! Its disgusting. Im not a germaphobe or anything but I like things clean and that means knowing where they have been



except lotions, they dont bother me


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 23, 2008)

Your Dad and my Dad should get married.... About 15 minutes ago, I went and turned on the heater in the bathroom, put in some towels, the phone rings, I go answer it, come back to the bathroom and my Dad is in there taking a shower!! Excuse me, I did not set that up for you! He doesn't wipe down the floor after either, so when you go in there after the floor is drench...have you never heard of the bath mat Dad!? Also, he does the taps up too tightly...so you're standing there nudey freezing your buttski off trying to get the damn taps to turn! Urgh, I have having to share the bathroom with men!

EDIT: Just had my shower and there was a hair on my soap..not one of mine, a ginger one...one of my Dad's beard hairs..I am gonna hope it was a beard hair!


----------



## prettylynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Im sorry your dad did that its rude and just plain gross! Pubes in your face scrub! First of all he should read what he is using before he uses it. Yuck!! I dont like my stuff touched either or moved because it is always put where I cant find it. How can they accidently use your toothbrush? ewwww If he does have his own bathroom to take a shower in he should shower there. You should put all your stuff in your room and lock it.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm the same. I hate people using my stuff, especially if it's new and I havent used it yet!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 24, 2008)

That's horrible! did your dad know it _was_ your face scrub?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't mind if my son uses my stuff - except the toothbrush of course.

But otherwise, I don't like other folks using my stuff either.

I really hate my antiperspirant being used - yuck!

Whenever I am dating someone, I always go out and buy stuff for them.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Aug 24, 2008)

Please don't take offense but I find all this very funny.

Just wait till you are married for awhile and one of you is in the shower while the other is on the toilet.

And then there is the famous day when you SO passes gas right in front of you.

And that toothbrush thing. Why is it ok for a couple to swap spit with each other sexually? Fluids going everywhere during oral sex and you have a problem with a shared toothbrush?

You can share each others private parts but you gag thinking about mistakingly using the same toothbrush!

I guess 15 years of marriage has made both of us immune to all of that.

On the other hand both of us clean up after ourselves after a shower. Making sure there are no pubes as you said on the soap.

Just common courtesy to each other.

Have Fun!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

I also hate when others use my stuff. I don't blame you for being ticked off especially if there were pubes. Eww.

Before my brother, sister in law and nephews visited I put away all my favorite soaps, shampoos etc. My sister in law forgot her body lotion so I said she could use the vaseline lotion in the bathroom while she was here. Well guess what! They went to the lake and she took the lotion with her. She didn't bother to ask if she could take it and that is the only body lotion I had. That ticked me off. I kicked them out of the house for other reasons, they stayed with my parents but I made sure to get my lotion when they came back.

I bought a new razor for shaving my legs and forgot I left it the bathroom. I found it later and it had been used judging by the hair left in the blades. I guess she helped herself. Ugh.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope you guys didn't think it was a serious post.

I found it funny, haha. I mean... its gross but it didnt ruin my day. My dad told me to "breath in deep" before I entered. Men are sick. Pubes, man! Pubes!

I think the only thing I do get peeved is products being used like body wash or perfume. It runs out quicker!

I really ought to buy those shower caddys college folks get.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, and you guys had some hella funny stories. Lmao.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 24, 2008)

Pubes?!!?? GROSS!! I don't even want to see my pubes for pete's sake.

I remember being obsessed with Liz Claiborne cologne when I was a teenager and I remember thinking I was way cool because I bought the scented shower gel and lotion. Well I went in to take a shower one morning and I was all WTH I smell my Liz Claiborne. I found out my dad was the last one in the bathroom and he can't see a thing without his glasses on and mistook the shower gel for shampoo. He felt so bad but his hair sure was super shiny looking. lol

What is it with pooping up the bathroom? My DH goes in and leaves his man stank in the bathroom and doesn't have the decency to turn on the exhaust fan. It's like a damn game for him to see how much he can taint the bathroom. He sure enjoys sharing the stench wealth but is such a shy crapper that he has to basically barricade the door to make sure we don't barge in on him. What a turd! Oh and it's like he has toilet radar that tells him when I have the bowl sparkling clean b/c he immediately goes in to dirty it up. Grrr!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

One time I had a friend spend the night at my house because she got in a fight with her boyfriend. She ate some oreo cookies while she was over. The next morning I got up to brush my teeth and noticed my toothbrush caked with chewed up oreo cookies bits Eww. Needless to say I chucked my toothbrush out and bought a new one. I just can't stand people using my toothbrush! Yuck!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahaha, rankness!

Right now while I was chilling on the couch, my dad comes up to me and asked where his hand scrub was at? Then he goes in his thick cuban accent, "I can't believe you use that on your face, you nahs-ty! I clean my butt with it all week in LA you know that right? You're gunna have pimple-free skin because it touched every part of my body. You not gunna use it on your face no more... just give it to me, maaan."

And then he goes on saying how my mom gave it to him as a present and you can hear my mom from the bedroom, "No I did not you liaaaaar."

And then my dad goes, "Everytime you use that scrub on you face... think about me and where it has been. Peace out."

Cruel.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:
and used it. So in the meantime I was browsing on here and thinking about where my hand scrub was at... You said it was yours and now you say its your dads?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I just took a shower with his rotten left-behind smell. Gross, man.He has his own private bathroom down the hall, I don't see why going caca before I shower was necessary.

Sorry but I really laughed hard at the caca thing...que malo and omg so gross, tell me about it!



lmao


----------



## lapuce (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG this thread is so funny LOL. I think your dad really likes that scrub


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2008)

Lmao, that bastard did like it.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 2, 2008)

I would burn that scrub


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Your dad is freaking crazy lol! I've very possessive of my things as well. I won't even leave my shampoo in the bathroom because i don't want anyone to use it and don't even get me started on my makeup. Every morning my sil will ask if she can use a certain eye shadow and i already know its gonna come back with some dirt on it and smashed like hell becuase she uses sponge applicators and thinks more is better.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmf !! I would be so pissed !! I am kind of really possessive about that sort of thing, Ye be warned !!

My dad tends to reach for the first bottle of shampoo he sees, it's so funny really when you read the label and see it's for colored hair.






I would burn that scrub too, lol.

I store all my products in my bedroom, maybe you could do the same ?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would burn that scrub ROFL. hahahaha. Oh man, you guys are too much





Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmf !! I would be so pissed !! I am kind of really possessive about that sort of thing, Ye be warned !! 
My dad tends to reach for the first bottle of shampoo he sees, it's so funny really when you read the label and see it's for colored hair.





I would burn that scrub too, lol.

I store all my products in my bedroom, maybe you could do the same ?

I've thought about that. But I don't want things that get wet being transferred in and out of my room, even though my room is next to it.


----------

